# PC Konfiguratation überprüfen



## DaNeive-0817 (30. Juni 2017)

*PC Konfiguratation überprüfen*

Hallo liebe Community,
ich bin völlig neu im PC Bau und würde gerne wissen
ob diese PC Konfiguration passend wäre:

Gehäuse: Be Quiet Pure Base 600
CPU: Intel Core i5 7500 Boxed 
CPU Kühler: Be Quiet Pure Rock Tower Kühler
Mainboard: AsRock H270 Pro4 
RAM: Crucial Ballistix Sports LT 16GB (2 Module)
Grafikkarte: KFA GTX 1070
HDD: Seagate 1000GB Desktop
SSD: Samsung 850 Evo 250GB
Netzteil: Be Quiet Pure Power 500W Non Modular

Mich würde jetzt einfach nur interessieren ob dies
passt oder nicht. In was anderes zu investieren würde
ich jetzt nicht so gerne hören. Einfach nur schreiben 
ob das passt. Falls nicht, dann schreibt bitte 
was dann besser wäre.


----------



## xCJay (1. Juli 2017)

Das ist nicht so gut. Der i5 7500 ist nicht mehr zu Empfehlen seit es für das Geld den Ryzrn 5 1600 mit 6 Kernen und 12 Thread statt der 4 Kerne/4 Threads von Intel gibt.
Die 1070 sind momentan auch richtig teuer geworden, seit die Miner alles wegkaufen. Da bekommt man für kaum mehr schon ne GTX1080.

Würde den Prozessor gegen den Ryzen 5 1600 tauschen und das Mainboard gegen das Asus B350 Plus. RAM 16Gb DDR4 2666Mhz Dual Ranked RAM dazu. Kühler kann man den mitgelieferten von AMD nutzen, der ist gut. 
Festplatte besser die modernere Seagate Barracuda Compute. 

Zusammenbauen kannste das Ding selbst?


----------



## DaNeive-0817 (1. Juli 2017)

Ja ich habe schon genug Tutorials gesehen. Es sollte alles funktionieren und danke für die Antwort


----------



## DaNeive-0817 (1. Juli 2017)

Welche Marke würdest du bei dem RAM empfehlen? Ich bestelle das meiste übrigens über 
Mindfactory. Und mit der Grafikkarte bin ich jetzt etwas besorgt weil das für "kaum mehr" schon auf die 500€ marke geht und ich auf max. 450€ gehen 
kann. Ist eine 1070 doch nicht lieber besser?


----------



## Bertie17 (1. Juli 2017)

DaNeive-0817 schrieb:


> Welche Marke würdest du bei dem RAM empfehlen? Ich bestelle das meiste übrigens über
> Mindfactory.



Solltest du dem Rat folgen und dir statt dem Intel i5 einen AMD Ryzen kaufen, dann solltest du bei dem Arbeitsspeicher darauf achten, dass er Dual Rank ist, erfahrungsgemäß laufen die mit dem Ryzen besser. Das hier wäre z.B. einer: https://www.mindfactory.de/product_...rau-DDR4-2400-DIMM-CL16-Dual-Kit_1011566.html

Oder wenn du eine höhere Taktfrequenz haben willst: https://www.mindfactory.de/product_...arz-DDR4-3200-DIMM-CL16-Dual-Kit_1013799.html

Da kann es aber sein, dass du den BIOS-Update machen müsstest, denn anfangs hatten die Ryzen-Mainboards noch Probleme und haben den Arbeitsspeicher eh auf 2400 runtergedrosselt. So langsam aber sicher werden diese Kinderkrankheiten der neuen Technologie aber von den Herstellern beseitigt.


----------



## xCJay (1. Juli 2017)

> Und mit der Grafikkarte bin ich jetzt etwas besorgt weil das für "kaum mehr" schon auf die 500€ marke geht und ich auf max. 450€ gehen
> kann. Ist eine 1070 doch nicht lieber besser?


Naja bei Minfactory gibt es ziemlich genau eine GTX1070 lieferbar und die hat nen Wasserkühler drauf  Also da bleibt Dir gar nichts anderes übrig, als zu ner GTX1080 zu greifen. 
Aber selbst wenn für 480€ Modelle lieferbar wäre, für 550€ gibts lieferbar GTX1080. Also 70€ mehr für über 20% Mehrleistung. Das lohnt sich doch schon.


----------



## Herbboy (1. Juli 2017)

DaNeive-0817 schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Community,
> ich bin völlig neu im PC Bau und würde gerne wissen
> ob diese PC Konfiguration passend wäre:
> 
> ...


 lieber nen Ryzen 5 1500X oder 1600 oder 1600X. Ich würde keinen reinen Vierkerner mit nur 4 Threads mehr kaufen, da in Zukunft acht Kerne/Threads immer wichtiger werden. Mit nem Ryzen, der 8 oder mehr Threads bietet, hast du dann sicher 3-4 Jahre länger "Ruhe". Da würde ich im Zweifel, wenn es mit dem Geld nicht hinhaut, eher beim Gehäuse sparen (gute gibt es ja schon ab 40€ ) oder "nur" eine GTX 1060 nehmen, oder erstmal nur 1x8GB RAM und später nen zweiten Riegel dazu.

Ansonsten passt es.


----------



## DaNeive-0817 (1. Juli 2017)

Bertie17 schrieb:


> Solltest du dem Rat folgen und dir statt dem Intel i5 einen AMD Ryzen kaufen, dann solltest du bei dem Arbeitsspeicher darauf achten, dass er Dual Rank ist, erfahrungsgemäß laufen die mit dem Ryzen besser. Das hier wäre z.B. einer: https://www.mindfactory.de/product_...rau-DDR4-2400-DIMM-CL16-Dual-Kit_1011566.html



Genau diese Module wollte ich auch nehmen. Und 
übrigens mein Limit ist 1180€ (der pc selbst) und 
die 70€ mehr... da weiß ich nicht so ganz. Da musste ich schon auf ein Laufwerk verzichten XD.
Dann muss ich schätze ich auf das Gehäuse sparen.
Ich wollte bloß nur das es schön geräumig ist und 
für später noch platz für aufrüstung hat. Deswegen weiß ich nicht ob ich da auf ne 1080 lieber investieren soll. Aber, power ist wichtiger als design oder?


----------



## svd (1. Juli 2017)

Hol dir doch eine gebrauchte GTX980Ti auf eBay, das sollte oft unter 350€ möglich sein. Diese hat zwar nur 6GB VRAM und braucht etwas mehr Strom, ansonsten ist die gleich schnell wie die GTX1070, von der sie abgelöst worden ist.
Empfehlenswert wäre zB die Super-Jetstream von Palit, welche eine der besten Varianten der 980Ti, trotzdem, mit durchschnittlichen 300-330€, auch eine der günstigsten gebrauchten Karten ist.


----------



## Herbboy (2. Juli 2017)

DaNeive-0817 schrieb:


> Genau diese Module wollte ich auch nehmen. Und
> übrigens mein Limit ist 1180€ (der pc selbst) und
> die 70€ mehr... da weiß ich nicht so ganz. Da musste ich schon auf ein Laufwerk verzichten XD.


 hol doch einfach erst mal nur 1x8 GB, mehr RAM braucht man aktuell eh nicht.



> Dann muss ich schätze ich auf das Gehäuse sparen.
> Ich wollte bloß nur das es schön geräumig ist und
> für später noch platz für aufrüstung hat.


 es gibt etliche Gehäuse für 40-60€, die ebenfalls dick Platz haben für Kühler mit 16-17cm Höhe und Grafikkarten die länger als 30cm sind.



> Deswegen weiß ich nicht ob ich da auf ne 1080 lieber investieren soll. Aber, power ist wichtiger als design oder?


 kommt drauf an. Wenn du beim Spielen gerne in den PC schaust, dann ist das Design wichtiger     ich persönlich halte eine 1070 für MEHR als gut genug, aber falls die Exemplare unter 500€ ggf alle "ausverkauft" sind und eine GTX 1080 für 550€ zu haben ist, wäre ne 1080 auch gut. Bei MediaMarkt gibt es wohl noch einige 1070er auf Lager zu einem guten Preis.


----------



## xCJay (2. Juli 2017)

> Bei MediaMarkt gibt es wohl noch einige 1070er auf Lager zu einem guten Preis.


Die starten doch auch leider ab ca. 500€ Also gute Preise sind das eher nicht  Ich kann mich noch erinnern wo man ne 1070 für 380€ bekommen hat...


----------



## DaNeive-0817 (2. Juli 2017)

Also ich habe mich jetzt für eine 1080 und ein r5 1600 mit dem b350 mainboard entschieden die passt perfekt zu meinem Budget und das gehäuse ist eig. dasselbe nur ohne sichtfenster XD. Also ich würde sagen ich wäre jetzt mehr als zufrieden und danke nochmals für alle beratungen. 

Mfg David


----------



## Herbboy (3. Juli 2017)

DaNeive-0817 schrieb:


> Also ich habe mich jetzt für eine 1080 und ein r5 1600 mit dem b350 mainboard entschieden die passt perfekt zu meinem Budget und das gehäuse ist eig. dasselbe nur ohne sichtfenster XD. Also ich würde sagen ich wäre jetzt mehr als zufrieden und danke nochmals für alle beratungen.
> 
> Mfg David


 cool, kannst ja berichten, ob du zufrieden  bist. Windows solltest du neu drauf machen, falls du das nicht eh schon machst.


----------



## DaNeive-0817 (3. Juli 2017)

Herbboy schrieb:


> cool, kannst ja berichten, ob du zufrieden  bist. Windows solltest du neu drauf machen, falls du das nicht eh schon machst.



An windows habe ich sowieso gedacht . Ich hole es mir bei rakuten.de als oem key und mache das dann auf mein usb.


----------



## DaNeive-0817 (7. Juli 2017)

Hätte da eine frage, ich habe kein bild und die festplatten led blinkt 2 mal alle 2 sek. Aber das ding springt an. Habe zur info das Asus Prime B350 Mainboard, G-Skill Ripjaws 16gb  RAM, kein Laufwerk, ein amd ryzen 5 1600 und auch keine grafikkarte. Ich habe den verdacht dass das daran liegt dass ich eine grafikkarte brauche. Weil der prozessor ja keine onboard grafik hat. Aber noch das mit der led leuchte sei ein problem :/


----------



## CoDBFgamer (7. Juli 2017)

Das Mainboard hat auf jeden Fall keine Onboardgrafik und auch der Prozessor ist keine APU (CPU mit integrierter Grafikeinheit). Somit ist es nicht möglich, dass ein Bild ausgegeben werden kann. 
Du brauchst auf jeden Fall eine Grafikkarte um ein Bild zu bekommen und dazu, dass der PC überhaupt hochfährt.


----------



## DaNeive-0817 (8. Juli 2017)

Ok danke, das Problem war nur dass Amazon einfach meine Bestellung nicht ganz durchgehen lässt. Ich nehme dann halt lieber eine 1070 bei mindfactory und sie sollte anstatt wie bei amazon in 4-5 wochen nur in 3 tagen ankommen. Das ist eigentlich genug power. Also wenn ich mich nicht vertan habe sollte alles laufen nur mir fehlt eine gpu und das wars


----------



## Herbboy (8. Juli 2017)

DaNeive-0817 schrieb:


> Ok danke, das Problem war nur dass Amazon einfach meine Bestellung nicht ganz durchgehen lässt. Ich nehme dann halt lieber eine 1070 bei mindfactory und sie sollte anstatt wie bei amazon in 4-5 wochen nur in 3 tagen ankommen. Das ist eigentlich genug power. Also wenn ich mich nicht vertan habe sollte alles laufen nur mir fehlt eine gpu und das wars


  genau, mit der Karte wirst du dann ein Bild haben. Theoretisch könnte natürlich trotzdem auch ein Defekt vorliegen, aber ohne Karte hast du so oder so kein Bild bei dem Setting    zB die Intel Core i-CPUs oder "Büro"-CPUs von AMD hätten eine eigene Grafikeinheit, da würde es auch ohne Grafikkarte gehen.


----------



## DaNeive-0817 (12. August 2017)

Leute, hab ein riesen Problem. Wie gewohnt habe ich das Be Quiet Pure Power 10 500W Netzteil, und ich habe mir eine Palit GTX 1070 Super Jetstream geholt und eingebaut. Gestern lief alles perfekt: konnte alles auf hohen details spielen, musik hören usw. Heute habe ich ein spiel gestartet und kurz bevor es gestartet hat, hat sich einfach windows 10 abgeschaltet und neu gestartet. Ich habe das gefühl das es am Netzteil liegt. Das ist jetzt sehr nervig weil ich nicht weiß wie ich es dann zu Mindfactory zurückschicken kann....


----------



## Herbboy (12. August 2017)

DaNeive-0817 schrieb:


> Leute, hab ein riesen Problem. Wie gewohnt habe ich das Be Quiet Pure Power 10 500W Netzteil, und ich habe mir eine Palit GTX 1070 Super Jetstream geholt und eingebaut. Gestern lief alles perfekt: konnte alles auf hohen details spielen, musik hören usw. Heute habe ich ein spiel gestartet und kurz bevor es gestartet hat, hat sich einfach windows 10 abgeschaltet und neu gestartet. Ich habe das gefühl das es am Netzteil liegt. Das ist jetzt sehr nervig weil ich nicht weiß wie ich es dann zu Mindfactory zurückschicken kann....



Das Netzteil reicht 1000x für so eine Karte, d.h. wenn, dann muss es ein Defekt sein. Prüf aber mal, ob die Karte WIRKLICH korrekt im Slot sitzt, am besten auch mal wieder ausbauen (da ist so ein Nippel nahe des Slots, den man drücken muss, um die rauszunehmen. Außerdem prüf mal, ob der Stromstecker korrekt sitzt UND ob du den wirklich als 8Pin benutzt und nicht nur als 6Pin - die Jetstream 1070 braucht ja 1x 8Pin, wenn ich mich nicht irre.


----------



## DaNeive-0817 (12. August 2017)

Ok es ist das Netzteil, wie kann ich es jetzt eig. zurückschicken? Es ist ca. 1 monat her als ich das netzteil bestellt hab.


----------



## xCJay (12. August 2017)

Mail schreiben und sagen das es defekt ist und Du einen Garantieaustausch vornehmen möchtest.


----------



## Herbboy (12. August 2017)

DaNeive-0817 schrieb:


> Ok es ist das Netzteil, wie kann ich es jetzt eig. zurückschicken? Es ist ca. 1 monat her als ich das netzteil bestellt hab.



Woher weißt du es denn sicher, dass es defekt ist? 

Bei mindfactory hast du vlt im Kundenkonto eine Option, eine E-Mail einzuleiten, so du vlt sogar eine DHL retour- Marke ausdrucken kannst.


----------



## DaNeive-0817 (13. August 2017)

Ich hab die GPU ausgebaut und die sitzt fester als fest (keine sorge damit meine ich nicht das die klemmt bzw. feststeckt oder so). Und komischerweise hab ich das jetzt so hinbekommen: ich habe mir gestern Forza 6 Apex geholt (kostenlos why not) und wenn ich das im Hintergrund laufen hab, dann funktioniert alles. Es läuft alles sogar flüssig auch wenn ich arma spiele! Und ich habe jetzt die vermutung (ihr wahrscheinlich auch), dass das an Forza 6 liegt. Ich kann es jetzt nicht riskieren ob das wirklich ist. Weil wenn ich es lösche und später wieder Win 10 starte dann kann es sein dass ich immernoch das Problem hab.


----------



## Herbboy (13. August 2017)

DaNeive-0817 schrieb:


> Ich hab die GPU ausgebaut und die sitzt fester als fest (keine sorge damit meine ich nicht das die klemmt bzw. feststeckt oder so). Und komischerweise hab ich das jetzt so hinbekommen: ich habe mir gestern Forza 6 Apex geholt (kostenlos why not) und wenn ich das im Hintergrund laufen hab, dann funktioniert alles. Es läuft alles sogar flüssig auch wenn ich arma spiele! Und ich habe jetzt die vermutung (ihr wahrscheinlich auch), dass das an Forza 6 liegt. Ich kann es jetzt nicht riskieren ob das wirklich ist. Weil wenn ich es lösche und später wieder Win 10 starte dann kann es sein dass ich immernoch das Problem hab.


teste mal weitere Games, auf Steam gibt es ja auch einige Demos von aktuellen Games. Zudem kannst Du mit Furmark die Grafikkarte komplett auslasten, mit Prime95 gleichzeitig die CPU  - wenn DAS geht, liegt es sicher nicht am Netzteil.


----------



## DaNeive-0817 (13. August 2017)

Ich muss das mit forza 6 im Hintergrund laufen lassen weil sonst alles abstürzt.


----------



## DaNeive-0817 (13. August 2017)

Kann es evtl. sein dass die treiber nicht richtig installiert wurden? Habe ja kein laufwerk und musste alle treiber cd dateien auf den usb packen und von dort installieren.


----------



## Herbboy (13. August 2017)

DaNeive-0817 schrieb:


> Kann es evtl. sein dass die treiber nicht richtig installiert wurden? Habe ja kein laufwerk und musste alle treiber cd dateien auf den usb packen und von dort installieren.


 Treiber solltest du unbedingt direkt vom Hersteller (Mainboard) und bei nvidia (Grafikkarte) runterladen. Die auf CD sind oft viel zu alt.


----------



## DaNeive-0817 (13. August 2017)

Also, aus dem Internet????


----------



## DaNeive-0817 (13. August 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
22 Mal geschehen, vlt. hilft das, kenn mich nicht so mit codes aus deswegen hab ich das hier hochgeladen


----------



## Herbboy (13. August 2017)

DaNeive-0817 schrieb:


> Also, aus dem Internet????


ja.  Was hast du denn inzwischen für ein Board geholt?

Wenn es dann immer noch Probleme gibt, kann man ja noch weitersehenn


----------



## DaNeive-0817 (14. August 2017)

Ich habe eine neuinstallation auf beiden festplatten versucht, nur eine war immer angeschlossen bei den 2. Versuchen. Es lag nicht an den. Es ist im system irgendwo. Und ich glaube das war auch der pc von dem dieser stinkende geruch kam. Es muss ein fehler vorliegen.


----------



## DaNeive-0817 (14. August 2017)

Und es ist vermutlich das netzteil! Weil es die einzige logische erklärung wäre!


----------



## DaNeive-0817 (14. August 2017)

Tut mir leid das ich so viel schreibe aber mir ist das noch nie vorgekommen das ich solche Probleme hätte. Übrigens habe ich immernoch das Asus Prime B350 Plus. Es muss irgendwo am System liegen. Und wenn ich treiber installieren will, funktioniert das nicht weil mein System immer nach 2 Minuten abstürzt und neu startet oder es friert komplett ein und ich stell den komplett ab. Entweder sind das wirklich die treiber (obwohl ich es jetzt nicht richtig installieren kann) oder es liegt immernoch am Netzteil (obwohl es ausreichen würde). Die Grafikkarte sitzt, und läuft auch fehlerfrei, genau wie der Prozessor. Auch alle Stecker sitzen fest.


----------



## DaNeive-0817 (14. August 2017)

Toll, jetzt läuft nichts mehr. Ich versuche eine neuinstallation von Windows durchzuführen und der PC stürzt ab. Jetzt habe ich kein Zugriff aufs Profil mehr, kann den PC nicht zurücksetzen, und kann auch keinen abgesicherten Modus mehr starten weil mein Profil nicht mehr existiert :/. Schlimmer gehts nicht :,(


----------



## Herbboy (14. August 2017)

DaNeive-0817 schrieb:


> Toll, jetzt läuft nichts mehr. Ich versuche eine neuinstallation von Windows durchzuführen und der PC stürzt ab. Jetzt habe ich kein Zugriff aufs Profil mehr, kann den PC nicht zurücksetzen, und kann auch keinen abgesicherten Modus mehr starten weil mein Profil nicht mehr existiert :/. Schlimmer gehts nicht :,(



also, von einem stinkenden Geruch hast du jetzt das erste mal was gesagt - oder hab ich was übersehen? Hast du denn noch Dein altes Netzteil? Dann bau das doch mal ein und schau, ob es geht.


----------



## DaNeive-0817 (25. August 2017)

Also der verbrannte Geruch kam definitiv nicht vom Netzteil, das war draußen irgendwo. Naja, bei der reparatur wurde ja gesagt dass ich das mainboard und die festplatte zurückschicken sollte. Hab es gemacht, neu bekommen, was passiert.. stürzt ab. Bei der Grafikkarte sehe ich nichts was falsch sein sollte :/


----------



## Herbboy (25. August 2017)

DaNeive-0817 schrieb:


> Also der verbrannte Geruch kam definitiv nicht vom Netzteil, das war draußen irgendwo. Naja, bei der reparatur wurde ja gesagt dass ich das mainboard und die festplatte zurückschicken sollte. Hab es gemacht, neu bekommen, was passiert.. stürzt ab. Bei der Grafikkarte sehe ich nichts was falsch sein sollte :/



hast du das gleiche Board, oder ein anderes Modell bekommen?


----------



## DaNeive-0817 (9. September 2017)

Also alles läuft wieder gut, ich habe nach dem Kernel Power 41 Fehler gegoogelt und da hatten einige das selbe Problem wie ich, und die haben das so gemacht dass man dort eine standardmäßige Einstellung ausschalten soll (bei energieoptionen). Das hab ich gemacht und es ging wieder


----------

